# Your Ideal Person



## Anon2468 (Nov 21, 2016)

Just wondering.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

A healthy, affectionate, mature and ambitious person. Likely a much older ENFP.


----------



## Named (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't really have some ideal person in mind, but I do admire that strange guy standing in the mirror.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

I assume you refer to a romantic interest, since that's just about the only person I can idealize.

As an unhealthy INFP with anxiety and slight PTSD, very naive at times, emotionally fragile, etc. I seek stability. One of the reasons I'm like this is because I can't organize myself or my life (executive dysfunction). This causes me stress on top of everything else. I admire people who can make goals and stick to them so they get things done. I also seek someone who can help me make something of my ideas and keep me grounded. I want to grow and if I include a guy in my life it's because I need him.

I also seek someone who needs me in some way (else I feel like a leech). I have a warm heart...which is pretty much all i have omg...><

Forget it no one wants this. ><


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Either an ENFJ, ENTP... or an INTJ maybe. Whoever has free wifi.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

HGy said:


> Whoever has free wifi.


This is an excellent standard. :rolling:Might I suggest adding free _food _to that list?


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

1) Human
2) Fully functioning
3) Mortal preferred, although he can be a sex god. That's acceptable. 
4) ExTJ 3 or 8. SP/SX or SP/SO.


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Operates by the principle of show, don't tell, when it comes to letting other people know how they feel about them.

Unpretentious, not easily rebuffed by life, perceptive in how to enjoy life in an uncomplicated way.

Maybe an ESTP.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@HGy INTJ would probably make you work for that "free" WiFi.

If this is about type I'd say xxTJ. ISTJ is least preferred since they don't provide enough challenge for me. INTJ is the most comforting ideal but too quiet. ESTJ...one that uses Ne quite often and is cuddly. ENTJ one who isn't a narcissistic manipulative bastard and also is cuddly.

They're all cuddly in the end (males). It's natural. They're mammals and we (females) have the fluffy mammaries. ><

You know what. I take it back. ETJs are too damn loud ><


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

mytinyheart said:


> @HGy INTJ would probably make you work for that "free" WiFi.
> 
> If this is about type I'd say xxTJ. ISTJ is least preferred since they don't provide enough challenge for me. INTJ is the most comforting ideal but too quiet. ESTJ...one that uses Ne quite often and is cuddly. ENTJ one who isn't a narcissistic manipulative bastard and also is cuddly.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you managed to stereotype multiple types in just one post!


----------



## CHLOELILI (May 25, 2016)

Just in my dreams. An ideal must stay an ideal. Réality is something else, never the same, something you can not change easily, as an ideal can be changed.


----------



## RedParaglider (Nov 16, 2016)

I think you are asking about a love relationship, isn't it?

I have a "ideal" in mind (that of course has to to be adjusted on reality lol) but I don't know at which kind of personality it's related XD 

Help me if you want, it could be interesting 

Someone that likes to hear my ideas about practical things and ideals or feeling topics. And that valuates them, deciding or not to take them, and helping me to grow 

That know what to do in difficult situations or what's the best way to catch a goal, but that hear the people that he trusts, to help them properly and to put out of them the best.

Someone that can go out from any situation, with high moral sense, and that can express love and feelings in a properly manner, only just in private if he doesn't want in public. It's ok for me to have concrete actions of love, it's better than words (but I don't rule out the words too... XD).

I think that this I have described is something in the middle of Jamie Fraser (Outlander), Captain James Flint (Black Sails) and Jack Sparrow (Carribean Pirates).

In my real life I've tried to follow my ideal, I've met few people that could be really ok, but I was really unlucky with them... life put us on different ways and to have a relationship with them was impossible.


----------



## odossan (Nov 23, 2016)

My ideal romantic partner would be even-tempered, empathetic, reliable, mature, self-disciplined, gentle, playful, laid-back, patient, sharp-witted, independent, articulate, straightforward, tech-savvy, worldly, educated, ambitious, and modest yet confident. Bonus points if the person has an artistic/musical side, is physically fit, and has a wide vocabulary and nearly perfect grammar :tongue-new:


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I like to keep these kinds of questions a mystery so to all who are curious, look at my profile picture and listen to this (from 10:22 - https://youtu.be/ChqQFyGmit4?t=10m22s)

You should quickly get an idea of what my ideal girl is going to be like...


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

HGy said:


> Congratulations, you managed to stereotype multiple types in just one post!


I know, I suck. Dx


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Someone who is like one of those Russian dolls that always have another doll inside of them. I want the process of always unfolding something and coming to learn something new.


----------



## megmento (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm an NF but why is this so hard for me to solidify at the moment? Strange.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## principesa (Jul 4, 2016)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> This is an excellent standard. :rolling:Might I suggest adding free _food _to that list?


I know one great ENFJ cook hiding somewhere on PC, he used to swoosh women out of their feet. I don't know his standards thought... yet


----------



## principesa (Jul 4, 2016)

He is ENFJ. He is kind, charming, empathetic, reliable and SO CARING! Puts everybody at ease, is a perfect story-teller, have great sense of humor and is witty and strong when needed. Ambitious and hard working, so smart that it makes me jealous, with a vision for his future, even he still doesn't realize how good he is in everything he is doing. Is mature and honest and want to grow with me


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

lavendersnow said:


> A healthy, affectionate, mature and ambitious person. Likely a much older ENFP.


My gut tells me I'm going to end up getting married to a younger INFx when I'm 35-40ish, and maybe she'll be mid-20s. It just makes the most sense.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Tridentus said:


> My gut tells me I'm going to end up getting married to a younger INFx when I'm 35-40ish, and maybe she'll be mid-20s. It just makes the most sense.


Strangely enough my gut has been telling me that, shame I have to wait that long though :/


----------



## Midnight Mischief (Oct 1, 2016)

Kind, HONEST, loyal, spiritual, and hard working. Someone who is very knowledgeable but doesn't come off as a "know it all". Probably sounds weird but I find decisiveness very attractive. I think it's because I'm so indecisive and when I'm around other indecisive people we never get any where or get anything done.

A guy that is humble and down to earth but is confident in himself and his abilities. I like people that take risks, whether that's with love or just with life in general. Those are the kinds of people that draw me out the most.

Oh and he has to be able to laugh at himself, especially since I joke around a lot and you will be a target of my cruel (but harmless) jokes lol. Nothing irritates me more than a person that takes themselves too seriously.

I could write an entire 800 page book about my ideal guy so I'll have to stop here lol.


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Midnight Mischief said:


> I could write an entire 800 page book about my ideal guy so I'll have to stop here lol.


Write the 800 page book. Make him read it. Then tell him there will be a pop quiz on it sporadically. If he gets a single thing wrong, he has to make you dinner or take you out to some fun place. This way, you'll guarantee yourself a lifetime of dinners and fun dates :biggrin:

And yes, decisiveness is awesome.


----------



## OrangeCounty (Jul 30, 2010)

Kind, loving, mature, makes me laugh & loves children


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Write the 800 page book. Make him read it. Then tell him there will be a pop quiz on it sporadically. If he gets a single thing wrong, he has to make you dinner or take you out to some fun place. This way, you'll guarantee yourself a lifetime of dinners and fun dates :biggrin:


What if he calls your bluff by failing the pop quiz, and then refuses to make dinner to test your reaction? There are so many possibilities... 



gritglossandrainbows said:


> And yes, decisiveness is awesome.


Great, chances are that you'll like me then


----------



## Midnight Mischief (Oct 1, 2016)

gritglossandrainbows said:


> Write the 800 page book. Make him read it. Then tell him there will be a pop quiz on it sporadically. If he gets a single thing wrong, he has to make you dinner or take you out to some fun place. This way, you'll guarantee yourself a lifetime of dinners and fun dates :biggrin:
> 
> And yes, decisiveness is awesome.



Well I'll have to find him first if he even exists lol (probably not since no one's perfect *sighs*). But you've given me a good idea. Find the best guy I can and make him study the book until he becomes every single word in that 800 page book yessss. If he loves me he'll do it right lol?? Lifetime of dinners and fun dates, I love the sound of that!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Ideal self or partner or just someone admirable?
I guess I'll go with the first...
Obviously me but waaaay better. So cut out poor time management/organization, self doubt, and the temperamental side, and add in some kind of genius (art? music? writing?) plus all the Jesus stuff (humility, graciousness, compassion, etc). Perfect skin too!
I'll stay an introvert for that depth and air of mystery, but I will have charisma on demand.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I don't have an ideal person. They can come in various shapes and sizes ( at least idiomatically). However I would like someone who challenges me in a way that expands my horizons. Also standard things such as loving, healthy, etc.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Someone who doesn't hate Bagpipes.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Wanted to do a satircal description of the best/most accomplished person who could possibly exist, but that takes too much time so I'll just do a romantic partner as is the intended idea of the thread. 

Outgoing enough to bring me out of myself but doesn't carry every single conversation.

Intelligent and an abstract thinker. 

Even if she is a generally emotional person she should be able to deal with things rationally

Not excessively organized

Good morals/values

Composed and doesn't have a bad temper

Doesn't mind if we pursue interests separate from each other or have alone time

At least a pretty good sex drive

Bonus points if she has a trunk-full of lingerie waiting to be discovered


----------



## aubreyospaghettio (Feb 15, 2016)

i'm my own ideal person so if a male version of me exists then where u at bro marry me



why must male infjs be so rare


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Midnight Mischief said:


> Kind, HONEST, loyal, spiritual, and hard working. Someone who is very knowledgeable but doesn't come off as a "know it all". *Probably sounds weird but I find decisiveness very attractive. I think it's because I'm so indecisive and when I'm around other indecisive people we never get any where or get anything done*.
> 
> A guy that is humble and down to earth but is confident in himself and his abilities. I like people that take risks, whether that's with love or just with life in general. Those are the kinds of people that draw me out the most.
> 
> ...


If we are talking romantic partners, decisiveness is something I prefer too. The problem is the tendency of such people to be bossy and to stop checking in with you about your preferences. So the ideal partner for me is decisive, but not bossy. My autonomy and independence are very important to me, so I can't deal with anyone controlling. 

Other ideals - BRILLIANT. Someone's whose mind wows me. But he is not arrogant about it. Uses it for good. 
Can handle witty and slightly sharp banter. Gives me a new perspective when I need it, but with insight (no tough love). 
Also, possessing lots of moral integrity, so that there is not major hypocrisy or inconsistency in his values, ideals, beliefs and behavior. I have to be able to really respect this person as a human being. I also want to see compassion, kindness, and selflessness. 

I don't like prudes. Has to like sensuality, novelty, and be open-minded but still morally consistent. 
Great taste in music, movies, books, etc. 

Most importantly, thinks I am fascinating and is not ever threatened when I am amazing. 

Otherwise my ideal often sounds something like an ENFJ e3 or, you know, a rainbow-maned unicorn.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

Amy Acker if she had hair to her waist would be "ideal"

That's the only thing that could improve her. And it's actually changeable lol.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I _finally_ found a picture that represents my ideal romance. Single NFs spend hours searching for such a picture - and then we make it our screensaver. But this is what my image is almost to a tee - not just the woman, but the scene as a whole.


* *















Makes sense when you consider what my type of girl supposedly will be...dark, sexy, but neither artsy nor stylish. Thanks, HelloQuizzy.

https://www.helloquizzy.com/results...&var_Sexy-Cute=-4&fromCGI=1&var_Dark-Light=-6

Some quick assumptions from vibes. It looks like some steamy E4 on E4 incest is in store for me - you know, where the sp/sx girl meets the sx/so guy and they just merge magnetically. I get a INFP 4w5 vibe from this chick, which I suppose makes sense from compatibility theory. So this is presumably going to be a rather _sensitive_ and sexually intense relationship, where everything will move very fast. Both parties will have very idealistic views of romance but neither of us will be exactly, ahem, sexually innocent or pure. 

There you go, I've just made a detailed prediction about my future love life. Guess I just need to find a woman like this now. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Anni415 (Jul 26, 2016)

Light hearted, enthusiastic. Allows me to act a bit mad. And even joins me in this. 

Inquisitive/intellectual

Idealistic- includes being kind and having strong morals and integrity

Independent/individualistic- someone who knows themselves and will also stick to their guns(opinons, values) independent from any outside stimuli that isn't important even if this can expose them to wrath.

Honest. Tells it how it is.

They should have the same central beliefs I have.

and want to be a really good person.

Oh and they should have several of the same interests as me

Being scottish and a vegetarian would be great too.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

1. The one who can make me forget about everything and all i can see is him.
2. Understanding, likes to hear my thoughts and ideas. And i also like to hear his. So the one who i can exchange ideas with. XD 
3. The one who can make me smile. 
4. Yeah good in bed hahahahah
5. Will make each other a better person. 
6. Supportive. XD cus i got lots of craziness. XD 
7. The one who likes to travel and explore the world. The adventurous type haha. 
8. Loves to cuddle! 
That's all i need right now.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

That person will know it when I've found them.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Me. Except in male form. Because I am the definition of ideal.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

A female version of myself.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

winterishere said:


> I assume you refer to a romantic interest, since that's just about the only person I can idealize.
> 
> As an unhealthy INFP with anxiety and slight PTSD, very naive at times, emotionally fragile, etc. I seek stability. One of the reasons I'm like this is because I can't organize myself or my life (executive dysfunction). This causes me stress on top of everything else. I admire people who can make goals and stick to them so they get things done. I also seek someone who can help me make something of my ideas and keep me grounded. I want to grow and if I include a guy in my life it's because I need him.
> 
> ...



Thank you!! I can relate with the emotional fragility and being naive, which is interesting because I have similar desires like needing someone stable who can support me. Someone rational and decisive who can balance out my spontaneity and inability to make a good decision about anything. Someone emotionally strong and balanced but outwardly sensitive to the way I feel, and with a decent amount of protectiveness. Someone that loves art or music or can at least appreciate my love for it. 
I want someone perfect even though I'm flawed... and although I know that makes me a hypocrite, I still want it. I want to be special to someone but, then again, who doesn't?


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Genuine, empathic, well-rounded, intelligent, kind heart, similar sense of humor.


----------



## motherofdragonslover (Dec 21, 2016)

*My ideal person*



Anon2468 said:


> Just wondering.


For some reason I find myself attracted to extroverts at times. I've liked an ENFP,ENTJ, INTJ, INFJ. I honestly love my INFJ guy friend to pieces cause he's kinda like me but not. We can finish each others actions. Typically we find ourselves saying "that's what I was thinking/going to do" quite often but he is more intellectually stimulating than I am. Very nurturing,and understanding. Super protective.. kinda like a mother hen. It's almost like a PB&J combo sometimes. My ex is a ENTJ and honestly, I could have saw myself living with him and sharing a life but he was not very emotional and that's what I needed...an emotional connection. I spent two years with the guy and the communication sucked but I kept feeling pulled towards him. I loved everything about him regardless kinda like I looked up to him. I also liked an ENFP guy. There was so much attraction and energy with that guy because he was so full of life and adventure. So social and very much an extrovert. it got to the point where even going to the grocery store was amazing with him. The INFJ was a guy I grew up with and he is super analytical and again, not as emotional as what I hoped. Eventually he grew to care for me a great deal, it wasn't really he had no emotion for me but it took a lot for him to express it and even so, he never thought with just feelings. It was mostly with his head. I read that I would get along ideally with ENFJ but I don't know any yet. I just want someone outgoing and social but also warm an caring and emotional. I like spontaneous and fun energy. Mature and an intellectual since I crave that and protective. I feel like that would compliment me and someone like that would bring me out of my comfort zone in a way I desire and love. I wanna meet an ENFJ to see if maybe they share these characteristics. :kitteh::kitteh: also, bonus would be a sense of humor. something my ENTJ ex couldn't do was make me laugh


----------



## Kenkao (Dec 18, 2016)

Weird but my ideal person seems to be the opposite of me or someone whom i can see the things im lacking. 

I didn't understand before why i am drawn to intellectual and strong people but with good character. That was before i knew about mbti. Now i understand. As infp i am very Fi and my Ne is not very developed. I am drawn to Te and Se but since i have strong values i don't like evil, arrogant people.


----------



## Kenkao (Dec 18, 2016)

Weird but my ideal person seems to be the opposite of me or someone whom i can see the things im lacking. 

I didn't understand before why i am drawn to intellectual and strong people but with good character. That was before i knew about mbti. Now i understand. As infp i am very Fi and my Ne is not very developed. I am drawn to Te and Se but since i have strong values i don't like evil, arrogant people.


----------



## EtherealBeing (Dec 27, 2016)

My ideal person is someone who would be able to respect me as much as I respect him. Someone who would accept me for me. Who am I kidding? Everyone wants someone who would do one or two who would do this.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

A person that's charismatic, fun-loving, optimistic and genuinely loves people and believes most people naturally have good intentions. Somebody that's not condescending but still wants to teach and even help guide the people around them, not because they don't have faith in them but because they believe they're smart and have high hopes for them. Raw and real and understanding. They keep an open-mind but still stick strong to their beliefs. A person that's dreamy but also has their head on their shoulders and works hard. Basically a healthy mature ENFJ.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Noone. I'm not effin idealist but a realist. These ideals are just meant to give u frustrations. Wake up


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

A hot shirtless guy holding a bag of sour gummy worms


----------



## entheos (Aug 18, 2013)

Monogamous. Has integrity. Honest. Real. Loyal. Kind. Expressive. Generous. Reliable. Financially A+. Family oriented. Protective. Great communicator. Vulnerable. Trusts me. Worships me. Trustworthy. Punctual. Romantic. Affectionate. Passionate. Intelligent. Decisive. Emotionally contained/smart. Spiritual in his own way. Respects and supports my spiritual path/beliefs. Hilarious. Active. Health oriented. Adventurous (but nothing crazy). Self aware to a good extent. Has real blood in his veins as opposed to horchata. Loves nature and hiking. Hates living in the city, loves living in a small town surrounded by trees and magpies and the clear blue sky. Drives a car (cause I don't lol, and we need to go places). Heart of gold. Great memory. Learns from mistakes. Grows as a person. Doesn't smoke. Doesn't drink except special occasions. We are sexually compatible. I get along with his friends and family. He gets along with mine.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

lavendersnow said:


> A healthy, affectionate, mature and ambitious person. Likely a much older ENFP.


Ambitious in what way? For money? Career success? Any career? Or other types of success?


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Sylarz said:


> Ambitious in what way? For money? Career success? Any career? Or other types of success?


Ambitious for me is a person who is always striving to do the best that they can with their skill set and field of interest. It doesn't matter to me if they're a doctor, a lawyer, school teacher or scientist so long as they care a great deal about what they do and care about doing it well.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

@Alesha . 'Nuff said.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Sei35 said:


> @Alesha . 'Nuff said.


Because I'm an older ambitious ENFP who uses her skill set to do her work passionately? @lavendersnow... they are around... there are a few ENFP guys on this forum that I would point out to you who are going to go far. But I doubt they live where you do. 
The crazy thing is that in real life you can find ENFPs much more easily.... and on PerC you find INFJs which.... like I've only known a few of you ever and it's not like I'm not looking for them. At this time, for friendship (females) though.... since....

My ideal MUST be my INFP husband because I would choose him over again 1000 times. Such a loving father. Such a creative sensitive soul. My sweetheart. He's not on PerC, because he's actually getting stuff done.... and I need to create some boundaries.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

@Alesha because you exist in harmony with the world around you. And that resonates with me and many others, I am sure. You don't have to have perfect pitch to appreciate good music. I'm sure your husband has a lot to do with it. He is my ideal too, because you are already one person, right? That's what marriage is for me, and it is so beautiful it almost makes me wish I could find a man.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Sei35 said:


> @Alesha because you exist in harmony with the world around you. And that resonates with me and many others, I am sure. You don't have to have perfect pitch to appreciate good music. I'm sure your husband has a lot to do with it. He is my ideal too, because you are already one person, right? That's what marriage is for me, and it is so beautiful it almost makes me wish I could find a man.


Thank you! You noticed! I think I had to wrestle and work myself there--- so it's in store for everyone, I think! It happened when I kept choosing love as the answer-- is honestly what I think! Sounds cliche' hard to DO. I think I will still have more to do in that way and I'm looking forward to it! =)


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Alesha said:


> Thank you! You noticed! I think I had to wrestle and work myself there--- so it's in store for everyone, I think! It happened when I kept choosing love as the answer-- is honestly what I think! Sounds cliche' hard to DO. I think I will still have more to do in that way and I'm looking forward to it! =)


Oh thank goodness I was right... I was afraid I'd gotten overboard and idealized someone again. You're as great as I thought you were, maybe more!

Love is great. I hope Love finds me before I lose hope in Her...


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Alesha said:


> Because I'm an older ambitious ENFP who uses her skill set to do her work passionately? @lavendersnow... they are around... there are a few ENFP guys on this forum that I would point out to you who are going to go far. But I doubt they live where you do.
> The crazy thing is that in real life you can find ENFPs much more easily.... and on PerC you find INFJs which.... like I've only known a few of you ever and it's not like I'm not looking for them. At this time, for friendship (females) though.... since....
> 
> My ideal MUST be my INFP husband because I would choose him over again 1000 times. Such a loving father. Such a creative sensitive soul. My sweetheart. He's not on PerC, because he's actually getting stuff done.... and I need to create some boundaries.


Then you sound like my kind of person :3

I'm sure most people on this forum are American, so sadly, I'd say you're correct.

I value those who get things done and aren't solely hovering on the internet, so well done to your INFP. That's why I take frequent breaks from posting here.

I too have found ENFPs with much more ease in person than on here and with INFJs it is the other way around, as if online is the only place we feel comfortable 'coming out' as one and in person, we masquerade as best we can. It's the fickleness and flighty behaviour of many young ENFPs that is the number one turn off for me to consider a long-term relationship with them. 

In my experience, it is never intentional nor malicious, which makes it even harder in a way. They're always moving onto something bigger, better and brighter and realistically, no matter how much you click, that can't always be you. I'm still waiting for my older, mature ENFP - then I'd be satisfied. But so far, I've only met young, impressionable ENFPs.

I always find it cute when people say their partner is their ideal, no matter their type :kitteh: it's uplifting.


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

lavendersnow said:


> Then you sound like my kind of person :3
> 
> I'm sure most people on this forum are American, so sadly, I'd say you're correct.
> 
> ...


We can predict about each other, though, who are the hard workers. And yes, I need boundaries on here! So much fun, but it's killing me in the conscientious arena-- so I know I'll set boundaries soon. Yes, I keep arguing that ENFPs need an "exploratory phase". It seems like the ones who don't get this out of them are unbalanced later-- like they keep wondering what is "out there". I was good and sick of "out there" when I found my husband. If you don't mind me asking, where do you live? I'm starting to think there are many people from all over.


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Alesha said:


> We can predict about each other, though, who are the hard workers. And yes, I need boundaries on here! So much fun, but it's killing me in the conscientious arena-- so I know I'll set boundaries soon. Yes, I keep arguing that ENFPs need an "exploratory phase". It seems like the ones who don't get this out of them are unbalanced later-- like they keep wondering what is "out there". I was good and sick of "out there" when I found my husband. If you don't mind me asking, where do you live? I'm starting to think there are many people from all over.


I completely agree. I think there are certain things different types need to get out of their systems otherwise it will just fester, unacknowledged as they try and force themselves to do something their heart isn't really in i.e. settle down. I'm from London :kitteh:


----------

